# another elective visa finance question



## palomalou (Jun 5, 2020)

I haven't found an answer to this specific questions. Retirees here, will have US social security income almost of the most-often quoted 38K euro for a couple. We own our condo in a major us city outright. If we rent it out when (if! many ducks to arrange before that) we move to Italy, would that be considered income? We would rather not have to convert any of our savings to annuity if not necessary, but it seems that even significant savings are not considered acceptable as evidence of ability to support ourselves. But we don't of course want to rent it out without having the elective residence visa in hand, because then if denied, we would have no place to live! :confused2:


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*Da Duva*

Paloma Lou,

My situation was almost identical to yours financially and otherwise {spoiler alert: I was rejected}

I said I would sell my house if accepted
I rented an apartment in Italy but with a clause letting me escape if not accepted
I refused to purchase an annuity
I said everything in English
In my opinion and upon reflection it showed lack of commitment and if they make anything clear it's that they want commitment. I read a "how to relocate to Italy" book and it seems that the author was of straitened means. Despite this the author sold everyting and showed up at the Consulate with a lease acquired via the Internet, a backpack, and, as I recall, an airline ticket in two weeks. She was accepted.

So, deep end of the pool dude. Let us know how things work out for you.

As someone will inevitably point out, getting into Italy even as a tourist is problematic at the moment so I suspect that you're joining me among the peri for a while.

:flypig:


----------



## palomalou (Jun 5, 2020)

PauloPievese said:


> Paloma Lou,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have that right!


----------

